# OTBS Nominations are now being accepted!



## Dutch

It's that time of year for the annual nomination for the Order of the Thin Blue Smoke.

Make your nominations to any member the Moderator staff. Nominations will be accepted up to and including November 16th.

For those new members to Smoking Meat Forums, here is a link to the nomination criteria: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/74661/nominating-criteria-for-the-otbs


----------

